# Willem Teellinck on Time Management



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 17, 2008)

Willem Teellinck, _Sleutel Der Devotie Ons openende De Deure des Hemels_ (_The Key of True Devotion Opens Heaven's Door_), I.4.18, 395:



> Worship God four hours a day,
> Let three for food come into play,
> Sleep seven more, less if you can,
> Give eight others to the work of man,
> ...



Willem Teellinck, _The Path of True Godliness_, pp. 175-178:



> If a Christian desires to practice true godliness faithfully and attain his real purpose in life, he should use the means referred to in a disciplined way. It is necessary for him to observe a good, established, firm, and regular rule of life. He must not live carelessly and haphazardly but follow this standard (Gal. 6:16). God's blessings are promised only to those who order their lives well (Ps. 50:23). Surely, it is easy to understand how fundamental this is because, as we have learned, the life of godliness involves many things of immense importance.
> 
> We all know that anyone who has important business matters that are crucial to him and demand detailed attention will have to go about his business in an orderly manner and act wisely, or he can expect little success. Can you imagine the executive of a large organization having no strategy but working haphazardly and without order? Can you imagine him starting one thing, then dropping it and flitting from one task to another without ever considering why he abandoned the task at hand? Can you imagine his failing to consider what he had achieved or to review and analyze his plan to determine its progress? Suppose he approached each task carelessly, without any objective, working one day on one project and another day on whatever might happen to turn up? Every competent businessman knows well that this man's business would soon be in shambles, and his money would rapidly disappear.
> 
> ...


----------

